# One for the ladies



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

How nice is he.......AND he likes animals. Not that it matters.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice stallion


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh:







its the girls turn now i guess


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)




----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

That would be 2 stallions....and it looks like i'm the only dumb broad wanting to post.....never mind.

cough....ahem......lets get back to the man stuff eh?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

tramca said:


> That would be 2 stallions....and it looks like i'm the only dumb broad wanting to post.....never mind.
> 
> cough....ahem......lets get back to the man stuff eh?


 Oh believe me I have plenty in my archive...

Heres one for ya. The reason why baseball can be such a great sport


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh gosh .............








karen you always have to put up *** pics ...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

This thread's starting to make me feel ill..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is so humiliating: we are no lust objects, men have feelings too...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

oh god.....

O_O


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Oh gosh .............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hahaha....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

do not provocate me........


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

one last


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering: why is it fully acceptable to show male nipples, and as soon as someone shows just a glimpse of a female nipple, half the US gets a collective stroke???
Why is that? It seems discriminatory to me, being a European (hell, we have topless women in soap commercials on public channels at prime time here!)

Again, just wondering (not trying to derail)


----------



## kaiser-sose (Jun 8, 2004)

AHHHHH its a sausage-fest :rock:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

that last one was







.................mhuaauauauaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wb..
Post-Whore :rasp:


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

wow those rocks looks so big!!!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

now its our turn!!!... lol


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > That would be 2 stallions....and it looks like i'm the only dumb broad wanting to post.....never mind.
> ...


 Ms. Natt how come you have a picture of me, but i don't have yours.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I knew this would happen


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> do not provocate me........


 he looks like a girl at my school, and also it seems a little bit cold there to :laugh:

sweet lu loves this thread, maybe its about i break out my half naked pics with my man boobies showing and flailing in the air


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Olympia- Please do continue









rUBY84- Start participating.

Judazzz- Stop using GG's argument. Hes not here anymore! Man tits are different from ours. I dont see men wearing bikinis...soo until then, its fully acceptable to show of men's nipples. Get over it









Craig/Harley-


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Careful girls dont want to get banned now do you?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all of those pics are of p*ssy guys. the only good ones are of brad...i can appreciate a good lookin man, and no, i'm not gay or bi. the two men i envy are brad pitt and johnny depp


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

psssh hyphen, you're not fooling anyone, you'd sleep with every one of those fools. Simultaneously.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> This thread's starting to make me feel ill..


we didnt complain about the women pics, so why are you (men) complaining about seeing men pics.









i love the pics, keep them coming


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

but hyphen says theyre all girly-boys!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

and its for the ghey men.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> psssh hyphen, you're not fooling anyone, you'd sleep with every one of those fools. Simultaneously.


 ARG, I'VE BEEN FOILED AGAIN. CURSE YOU P45, CURSE YOU TO HELL, MY GUISE HAS BEEN UNCOVERED!

haha, but yeah, it's true...THEY'RE GIRLY BOYS. LOOK AT THAT STUPID CK MODEL...HE POSES LIKE HE HAS A MAN-GINA.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bobme do you think they're all girly-boys too?

I've got a pic here of a guy who might just qualify for the title of Grecian God-King, but im not sure if its worth the hassle of me bringing it out in this thread


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yes they are. I was true men. Like the ones you see working under your sink and stuff. That quick glimes of plumers crack.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I think its about time we showed these girls some REAL mothafuckin' G's. Eh? eh?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Now im eazy-e i got bitches galore
you might have alot of bitches but i got much more
wit my supa dupa group comin' out to shoot
eazy e, muthafucka's cold knockin the boots


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Look at this sexy man 








my dream date: if you know what I meen.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

OMG, now I can tell a well-built, powerful male physique, but seeing that just totally blew away all my perception of what a hot guy looks like. I thought they were like tom cruise and sh*t, but dayamn that fool must be hotter than cruise by about 80 times over Bobme where'd you find this dude? what's his name? next time I gotta run off some hot guy's name I'll use this guy as an example

well i did a quick search so that i could contribute to this thread too (because i figure i've already made like 6 posts in this thread, but haven't donated any really good pics







), and I ran into this slickassed m**********r. Johnny Depp doesn't have sh*t on this fool

















talk about a god damn PIMP, jesus christ.... Makes you wonder how many girls that dude's fucked over the past week alone man. prolly not fair to put up pics like these guys, we're makin brad pitt look bad. Its ok the girls wont know who brad pitt is after this thread, for sure.:nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn, those are some frickin hunks if i've ever seen any. they put brad pitt and those lame ck models to SHAME!









heres what i got when i searched google for "gorgeous hunk"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

My god, what a motherfuckin badass! That's like, the 3rd decent pic posted on this whole god damned thread. You wouldnt believe it but virtually the entire first page is filled with a bunch of wannabes and losers, these girls had no idea what they were missing till now.







Well I'm glad we did out part to enlighten them


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

The banana man loves it!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

SSheeeit!!

I looked up "Hot-bod-homeboy" and heres what i got.. look at this sob.. just LOOOK at this sob.. if every man looked like this i would be gay forsure!!!










LOOK AT THAT ARM!! DAAAYYYMMMNNN!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

he even has Taste!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that dude is f*cking RIPPED. He'd tear Pitts' girly-boys' arms off like twigs. If THAT m**********r had been playing Hector, Pitt woulda been smoked before the intro credits stopped rolling


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> that dude is f*cking RIPPED. He'd tear Pitts' girly-boys' arms off like twigs. If THAT m**********r had been playing Hector, Pitt woulda been smoked before the intro credits stopped rolling


 Hell yea dude HELL YEA


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this last page here has the hottest men, just wait till the girls of pfury get a load of this. they'll be drooling for them!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

another one of that hunk! this is a cutout from "big hunk-a-man magazine".


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i feel bad for all the hopeless bastards on the first page now. Except that guy at the very bottom on said page. Holy sh*t, white boys never looked so good.

Its pretty whack, i dont get why THESE guys aren't getting paid the modeling/acting millions, instead of those first-page schmucks. Very deplorable.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, what sorry excuses for men. it''s a good thing that these fine specimens on the last page here are available to show them what a true man should look like.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

not only is this f*cker ripped but hes got SKILLZ with a blade!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Braveheart. With muscles? Dayamn....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I sent him an email..

he says all the chicks love him and hes charming and very confident!!

he also has mad skillz on a bike!!

HOLY sh*t!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah cabby, fess up homegirl, you never saw men this good


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

damn straight. i think she's picking her jaw up from off of the floor.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I bet she likes that "MAVERICK" i posted up...

damn hes sooo sexay!!! MMM!!


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> yeah cabby, fess up homegirl, you never saw men this good


i not going to say a word about the pics because my fav is the first one with the 2 stallions









besides, why are you guys whoring and we didnt do it to your pics


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you cant be serious... look at all this Beaf-cake!!!!!!! I bet these guys are pushing 8 inches if you know what i meen


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Now, now, this is a perfectly on-topic thread. The thread is about pics of hot guys, and well what can i say? we went out of our way to bring you the cream of the crop


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

Peacock said:


> I bet she likes that "MAVERICK" i posted up...
> 
> damn hes sooo sexay!!! MMM!!


like i said, i love the 2 stallions


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you cant be serious... look at all this Beaf-cake!!!!!!! I bet these guys are pushing 8 inches if you know what i meen


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

cabbycarny said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > I bet she likes that "MAVERICK" i posted up...
> ...


 so you mean, BOTH of mav's arms?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> cabbycarny said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 and possably the third







although Pfury rules wont let me post









Hes so hot.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> cabbycarny said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


imo, the maverick to me is the very 1st pic of this whole tread


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cabbycarny said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > cabbycarny said:
> ...


 cant touch my MAV..


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there's just no pleasing some women....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

those women have no class!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> those women have no class!


 and taste!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hope you guys enjoyed your lil dick rising session [glad the men of pfury could turn each other on] and your derailment of this thread. Not even I derailed your guys' thread that bad. In fact Ive only done it once in the million threads you guys have had. Yet you guys ALWAYS do it when the women want their own thread.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

?!?!?

the topic said a thread for the women! and we provided some eye candy :nod:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what are you talking about? these guys are S.T.U.D.S.!!!!!!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Peacock said:


> what are you talking about? these guys are S.T.U.D.S.!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

natt if you're afraid to just break down and admit that we personally provided you with some of the most delicious eye-candy you'll probably ever see in your life, I understand. Alot of girls ARE shy like that, after all. So many stunningly hot pictures in the space of perhaps 20 posts, its hard to fully comprehend, I agree.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I love all males with two legs and a good body.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL you guys are too funny!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> I love all males with two legs and a good body.

















then you must be LOVEN these home boyeeez!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like instead of turning on the ladies...you guys turned yourselves on with your own pics.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Looks like instead of turning on the ladies...you guys turned yourselves on with your own pics.










Thats sick!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you seriously dont find Maverick attractive Natt?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like instead of turning on the ladies...you guys turned yourselves on with your own pics.
> ...


 Its the truth...they keep calling each other "delicious eye candy" and "STUDS"...

It speaks for itself really.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> you seriously dont find Maverick attractive Natt?


 Maverick as in Brad Pitt from Top Gun? I never said I didnt find him attractive.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...










Thats true huh!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > you seriously dont find Maverick attractive Natt?
> ...












brad pit?

no.. thats Tom C!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Do you find him attractive Neal?!?!?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you guys shut up.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That snake tat is pretty cool on that dude!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You got me Peacock. Its late..Im a lil sleepy.

Heres one for the ladies.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You got me Peacock. Its late..Im a lil sleepy.
> 
> Heres one for the ladies.


 That looks "Sexually Explicit" to me Queeny! Mr. Mike wont be happy with that!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You got me Peacock. Its late..Im a lil sleepy.
> 
> Heres one for the ladies.


 Damn those look like some big







to me!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will put all you to shame as soon as I can take pics of myself in a mirror.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Odd, all i see are pictures of Brad Pitt and male model/strippers...those aren't real men, those are posers. If you want to see a real man, look at the men in uniform...at least we have taste and actually work for our body!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You got me Peacock. Its late..Im a lil sleepy.
> 
> Heres one for the ladies.


 Oh ya, he's pretty fine...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

another.... yeah baby ya!!!









CHIPS ahoy!!!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Can't believe I fancied that chips guy when I was a kid!! Not any more.

Some lovely pics there girls....keep em coming. I never thought the thread would get this response!!!!!

You fellas are juss jealous of all those beeeeeeeeautiful MEN.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Odd, all i see are pictures of Brad Pitt and male model/strippers...those aren't real men, those are posers. If you want to see a real man, look at the men in uniform...at least we have taste and actually work for our body!


Though Brad Pitt and all those models are very nice eye candy, they're too "pretty boy" for me. To me, there's nothing hotter than a man that can get his hands dirty!!!










Literally, he's probably one of the only celebrities that I could consider attractive to me, mainly because he works with his hands and isn't afraid to show a blue collar every once in a while. That and the bikes he builds make me think dirty thoughts all by themselves!!!









The only other guy that is super hot to me would be my b/f, though he doesn't like to think so:


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

i think innes might like some of these pics--huh?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

tramca said:


> Can't believe I fancied that chips guy when I was a kid!! Not any more.
> 
> Some lovely pics there girls....keep em coming. I never thought the thread would get this response!!!!!
> 
> You fellas are juss jealous of all those beeeeeeeeautiful MEN.


 Peacock and those guys were hilarious

I don't know about them but I'm not jealous at all - I'll put up my physique against any of those chumps in this thread anyday, I swear


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

We need to go back to piranha45-hyphen-bobme-peacock showdown !!! That sh*t was hilarious


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Step up Jewelz.... show your wares...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> there's just no pleasing some women....


 Oh yes there is


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Odd, all i see are pictures of Brad Pitt and male model/strippers...those aren't real men, those are posers. If you want to see a real man, look at the men in uniform...at least we have taste and actually work for our body!


 "you have to be an idiot if you have the chance to get paid for posing with your body and you don't"
-travis fimmel, 
the model in the pic


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

okkkay I've just read the new rule I'll shut up


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> okkkay I've just read the new rule I'll shut up


 What rule?! Keep posting


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Another.


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

now you are talking, keep them coming


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

..::..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > okkkay I've just read the new rule I'll shut up
> ...


 I can?









this dude is HOT


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you have to see this


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

As requested...our men in uniform...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this thread proves women are just as sexually needy as any guy here :laugh:

either that or Ms. Natt is just try to get some revenge for all the threads the guys

have started and try to get us to get upset


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

> As requested...our men in uniform


now your just gettin gay pictures up







looks like village people


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sweet revenge...with the help of all the ladies here.







Its about time we have our fun. I dont think our one thread can even come close to comparrison with your 20+ threads of 10 pages each of women.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> As requested...our men in uniform...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> > As requested...our men in uniform
> 
> 
> now your just gettin gay pictures up :laugh: looks like village people :laugh:


 Theyre far from gay


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > > As requested...our men in uniform
> ...


 yeah .. tell 'em!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

peacock you roleplayin dumbass

thinks hes a knight of the round table noob


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This one is upon the request of cabbycarny


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

thank you

i just







all over him, yummy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > there's just no pleasing some women....
> ...


 Since when did you start reading books?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

eeeeeeeeww!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

when will this end????


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Expect the next chick thread you guys start to be spammed with all our comments.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Expect the next chick thread you guys start to be spammed with all our comments.


 I, for one, am expecting the next chick thread to be spammed with pictures of female members posing with their swords and Men's Health magazines...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Here are a few of my fave hot studs (other than peacock of course)


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

eeeeeeeewwwwwwwww


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Expect the next chick thread you guys start to be spammed with all our comments.


 and pictures as well?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Expect the next chick thread you guys start to be spammed with all our comments.
> ...


 thats right, we all contributed high quality pics to the thread, our posts had a very definitive and on-topic purpose, if for no reason other than to demonstrate that we could all beat the sh*t out of those lameassed actors, both IRL and in the looks department.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Innes said:


> Here are a few of my fave hot studs (other than peacock of course)



















VERY hot S.T.U.D.S.!!! DAAAYYYMMN!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of my fave hot studs (other than peacock of course)
> ...


 yeah, but none of them have such a big sword as you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Innes said:


> Here are a few of my fave hot studs (other than peacock of course)


 hey, that's King Kamali !


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few of my fave hot studs (other than peacock of course)
> ...


or as I call him....

.... Mr Hunky Hunky


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Kamali's got a hot wife










Barbara Ward


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Expect the next chick thread you guys start to be spammed with all our comments.


 But then we'd be jealous...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

From this point on...all pictures that are OBVIOUSLY not of what us women, call "hot" *will be removed.*

Same goes to all pics of females.

In other words...stop derailing our thread with crap.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am t.ey sexay!


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

I've got you beat, you ugly m**********r.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I am t.ey sexay!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Josh said:


> I've got you beat, you ugly m**********r.


 AHAHA!! Yeeeaaaah Josh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dont you dare infultrate this thread! Ill cut you!

(dons best slylie impersonation)


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you aint sh*t Josh!!

PWNED!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Peacock,

Remove yourself from this thread. I now own it with mei sexayness.

/slylie impression #2


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

You cannot defeat the power of a .357 magnum.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ewww, wtf , this is crap lol, although looking at the pics in this thread does kinda urge me to do some situps, hmm ,


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

cant touch me Josh.. I shall Kill you!!!










God DAMN that guy is hot.. heheh


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Peacock said:


> cant touch me Josh.. I shall Kill you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You better be careful.......you can shoot your goober off that way.....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Piromaniac said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > cant touch me Josh.. I shall Kill you!!!
> ...


 ahahahahhaa


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

OK this is getting out of hand

Jewelz to the rescue !!

Dumbass in the background probably thought someone was taking his picture...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WOWOW!!! what a H.U.N.K.!!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Peacock,
> 
> Remove yourself from this thread. I now own it with mei sexayness.
> 
> /slylie impression #2


u know what..... I like this pic :nod:

I have something to post


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

That's one hell of a sword you got there xenon. Wanna watch you don't take your eye out.

Do you guys think holding a weapon really makes you look sexy?

Lizard guy Josh beats you hands down!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Expect the next chick thread you guys start to be spammed with all our comments.


 No biggie I can provide more pics then spam you can dish out. Dont test me


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tramca said:


> That's one hell of a sword you got there xenon. Wanna watch you don't take your eye out.
> 
> Do you guys think holding a weapon really makes you look sexy?
> 
> Lizard guy Josh beats you hands down!


 that not a reptile
















want to see my reptile though?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> tramca said:
> 
> 
> > That's one hell of a sword you got there xenon. Wanna watch you don't take your eye out.
> ...


 Bring out the baby snake you got Neal!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > tramca said:
> ...


 im afraid its a little Tttttoooo big for this forum


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I am t.ey sexay!


 Hott stuff!









Will Smith is still one of my fav's


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I bet bobme likes this thread!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I bet he dose also


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Orlando


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz -

Doesnt 2 diamonds in your left ear signify you as being gay?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Jewelz -
> 
> Doesnt 2 diamonds in your left ear signify you as being gay?


 No, in my opinion, having sex with other men would signify me as being gay

This is not the first time you've tried to "out" me - what's up, man ? between that and you urging me to post my pics, I wonder...









just kidding, even if I were gay, I'd like to think I could do better than you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz -
> ...


 im just ribbing you bro.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Orlando


yummmy....









Where was I this week, I would have been on a hell of a lot more if I knew this was going on!!!!









** damn that pic is too small and looks too blurry when I resize.... looks like I'll have to find more pics!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 and I'm just playing hard to get


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando
> ...


 If you need Orlando pics, I have plenty









Feel free to post up some pics rUBY


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Una mas..


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I think he looks hotter as an elf...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Una mas..


 what a ***








Come on Karen you can do better than that 
You are such into the fruits..


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

we cant forget about the calanders with all the firemen....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If only the majority of firemen actually looked like that...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive come across quite a few that do in my area


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

how dare u mock me.....

i've captured peashankbass and am holding him hostage until mike(xenon) issues a public apology...

..........my name will not be dishonored...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You look like a pirate Dave


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Does anyone else think that it looks like he is holding his PIECE (if you know what i mean) in this picture? Kinda reminds me of a camera guy filming a porno.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It does :laugh:


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Does anyone else think that it looks like he is holding his PIECE (if you know what i mean) in this picture? Kinda reminds me of a camera guy filming a porno.










you never know....


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

slylie said:


> how dare u mock me.....
> 
> i've captured peashankbass and am holding him hostage until mike(xenon) issues a public apology...
> 
> ..........my name will not be dishonored...


 OWNED


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey my wife would be pissed if she knew you had my pic!!No seriously,i have all my hair(but i keep it short)and i do 150 sit ups a day,so i got a 6-pack!! whats the big deal!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Doviiman said:


> Hey my wife would be pissed if she knew you had my pic!!No seriously,i have all my hair(but i keep it short)and i do 150 sit ups a day,so i got a 6-pack!! whats the big deal!!


 If your talking in regards of this thread topic, I ask you, whats the big deal with having 20+ threads dedicated to women's T&A [Tits and Ass]


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

does anyone else agree with me when i say that orlando bloom looks like a hybrid mix of luke perry and jason prestley?

compare and contrast:


























he's such a hobo.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> how dare u mock me.....
> 
> i've captured peashankbass and am holding him hostage until mike(xenon) issues a public apology...
> 
> ..........my name will not be dishonored...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Does anyone else think that it looks like he is holding his PIECE (if you know what i mean) in this picture? Kinda reminds me of a camera guy filming a porno.


 hahaha it does


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

well i do like to touch my self when looking in the mirrior...







damn im soo sexay!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> does anyone else agree with me when i say that orlando bloom looks like a hybrid mix of luke perry and jason prestley?
> 
> compare and contrast:
> 
> ...


 I admit, I liked them both too when I was growing up.







Back when 90210 came out.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone else agree with me when i say that orlando bloom looks like a hybrid mix of luke perry and jason prestley?
> ...


 I lived right around 90210...


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

this is a pretty funny ass thread.all you lame doods got nothing better to do than post pics of your selves on a fish website.the only pic of a real man here is the pic of eazy-e.he's got the most balls than any other man on this thread.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

This isnt about the man with the most balls.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i'm sure the ladies love the girly-men,don't know why they look more like girls anyway.but they aren't real men.the real men are the ones with real balls.the ones that are down for there sh*t.not the ones that are all cut up,long blonde hair,and pose for a camera.

so can you ladies tell me what is more attractive.a man that looks good,but acts like a little girl.or a man that is all right with some attitude,if you know what i mean


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Wow you guys are all just jealous. So much criticism.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

P.Piraya said:


> i'm sure the ladies love the girly-men,don't know why they look more like girls anyway.but they aren't real men.the real men are the ones with real balls.the ones that are down for there sh*t.not the ones that are all cut up,long blonde hair,and pose for a camera.
> 
> so can you ladies tell me what is more attractive.a man that looks good,but acts like a little girl.or a man that is all right with some attitude,if you know what i mean


None of the guys we posted act like girls










Because men like this one below act like girls


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> P.Piraya said:
> 
> 
> > i'm sure the ladies love the girly-men,don't know why they look more like girls anyway.but they aren't real men.the real men are the ones with real balls.the ones that are down for there sh*t.not the ones that are all cut up,long blonde hair,and pose for a camera.
> ...


 don't worry. piraya is just one of those tough guys with an insecurity issue and obviously lacks a sense of humor.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

this is the first time i have been part of a thread like this.i am just being honest.i'm also watching regans semi-funeral thing.so some where between the two subjects, i lost my sense of humor.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

understandable then


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

P.Piraya said:


> this is a pretty funny ass thread.all you lame doods got nothing better to do than post pics of your selves on a fish website.the only pic of a real man here is the pic of eazy-e.he's got the most balls than any other man on this thread.


 i dont need to prove myself to anyone, especially on the internet. People that know me, know what im like. I'm more of a joker than a tough guy, ill tell u that straight up. I'm sorry that u cant see the humor in these 'picture war' threads.. they are by no means intended to scare you, or make u fear us... they usually happen because alot of us know eachother and get a kick out of it. That big ass knife i use in alot of my pics has never left my house, and never will.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slylie said:


> P.Piraya said:
> 
> 
> > this is a pretty funny ass thread.all you lame doods got nothing better to do than post pics of your selves on a fish website.the only pic of a real man here is the pic of eazy-e.he's got the most balls than any other man on this thread.
> ...


 Your hot either way!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

don't believe him. he's a pirate and has peacock hostage







it's just his guise to lure unsuspecting victims to him.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> P.Piraya said:
> 
> 
> > this is a pretty funny ass thread.all you lame doods got nothing better to do than post pics of your selves on a fish website.the only pic of a real man here is the pic of eazy-e.he's got the most balls than any other man on this thread.
> ...


 agreed..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > P.Piraya said:
> ...


 awwwwwwwwww.. shucks karen...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> this is a pretty funny ass thread.all you lame doods got nothing better to do than post pics of your selves on a fish website.the only pic of a real man here is the pic of eazy-e.he's got the most balls than any other man on this thread.


 and what do you do here? Post pics of your small-ass 100 gallon tank and talk about your tiny little 10 inch fish?

back off..


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

read the first sentence in that paragraph.it says i think that this is a pretty funny ass thread.i am not trying to be the bad guy here.i just expressed my opinion in what ladies should look for in a man,not what they look like.but eh i'm a man and i also looks at fine chicks.i'm just a hypocrit.i hope i didn't offend any of you guys.i was being sarcastic, in a way.my appologies.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

P.Piraya said:


> read the first sentence in that paragraph.it says i think that this is a pretty funny ass thread.i am not trying to be the bad guy here.i just expressed my opinion in what ladies should look for in a man,not what they look like.but eh i'm a man and i also looks at fine chicks.i'm just a hypocrit.i hope i didn't offend any of you guys.i was being sarcastic, in a way.my appologies.


 but u called us lame doodz.









anyways, i accept your apology.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i don't know why i did that.things happen.i think that it brings a whole different element to the thread though,don't you think.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

slylie said:


> P.Piraya said:
> 
> 
> > read the first sentence in that paragraph.it says i think that this is a pretty funny ass thread.i am not trying to be the bad guy here.i just expressed my opinion in what ladies should look for in a man,not what they look like.but eh i'm a man and i also looks at fine chicks.i'm just a hypocrit.i hope i didn't offend any of you guys.i was being sarcastic, in a way.my appologies.
> ...


me to.. cant live life being unforgetfull.

also- here is a good mato to live by:

Its better to be rejected then live in regret.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Peacock said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > P.Piraya said:
> ...


 yup.. learning to accept rejection is the key to success.


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i really have no regrets in life,accept not asking my middle grade P.E teacher out.she was that good









EDIT:i really can't live by that mato,cause of the things that i have seen in my short 15 years.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> i really have no regrets in life,accept not asking my middle grade P.E teacher out.she was that good


 Ahahah!! mine to!!!!!!!!! hell so was my history and math teacher.. jesus..


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

my principal has the biggest, most perfect ass that i have ever seen.the girls at my school are jealus of her.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

P.Piraya said:


> my principal has the biggest, most perfect ass that i have ever seen.the girls at my school are jealus of her.


 get me a picture dude!!!


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

sure thing.i'll borrow a camera.sneak up behind her and snap you some pics.and in my last 3 days of school get suspended for the 4th time.sounds like a game plan.but for reals, will try it anyway.shes about 49 years old,and might i add i don't mind being in her office alone.she has the type of appealing look to her,know what i mean


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i had the hugest crush on my junior high sewing teacher that i took the class just to sit in her class. she made me her t.a., i swear she wanted some 11 year-old young meat >:|


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ahaha!!! you little 15 year old pervert...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i had the hugest crush on my junior high sewing teacher that i took the class just to sit in her class. she made me her t.a., i swear she wanted some 11 year-old young meat >:|


 should have test the grounds


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

eh,who ever said age matters.shhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


>


 Sometimes i lay face down in the dirt with handcuffs on too.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

DirtyJersey said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 i cant.. my big "Peacock" gets in the way.......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Will you guys stop yappin..

To add to rUBY's firemen...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

P.Piraya said:


> the ones that are down for there sh*t.not the ones that are all cut up,long blonde hair,and pose for a camera.


 blonde long haired ones are the best IMO..
they're f^cking sexy as hell


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> P.Piraya said:
> 
> 
> > the ones that are down for there sh*t.not the ones that are all cut up,long blonde hair,and pose for a camera.
> ...


long hair = Unsanitary conditions.

long hair = Bacteria infections.

EDIT: WOOOT!! 153000 Reply in the Lounge!!!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > P.Piraya said:
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dont challange my knowledge about Anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dont challange my knowledge about Anaerobic bacteria.


 okay. that dude's bacteria are sexy tho


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Peacock said:


> long hair = Unsanitary conditions.
> 
> long hair = Bacteria infections.
> 
> EDIT: WOOOT!! 153000 Reply in the Lounge!!!


 So you saying every woman that has long hair, is unsanitary?! I dont think so. Same goes for men.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So you saying every woman that has long hair, is unsanitary?! I dont think so. Same goes for men.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > long hair = Unsanitary conditions.
> ...


 its "MORE" unsanitary then short hair.. but if the person washes their hair atleast 1 time a day the nummber of bacteria are greatly reduced.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 I love all the bacteria in my hair


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

will bradely your not a **** are you?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ms natt - that guys is a fake- if he was a true fireman he woulndt have earings. that guy is a fraud and gives fire-fighters a bad image.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

also ms natt- too add above - fire fighters are clean shaven. - that pic is not cool.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

its so the face mask will make a "seal" to the face so u can have a positive preusure air system. check ur source that pic is not correct.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

its funny cause most of these guys except a few, probly bone other guys- thats not cool either.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hey .50 magnum beats all tha comp. and hey guy with gun stashed in nuts- i thought ruger .22s are considered bb guns.

Xenon and slylie nice blades. ich moechte pics ruber am sonntag. schuSS.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> will bradely your not a **** are you?


 Yeah i am HOMOSEXUAL, do u wanna go to bed with me?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ur account name is very decieving to the uninformed


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> ur account name is very decieving to the uninformed


 I know. Big mistake..
whenever I'll get a personal text I'll put a clausola in it.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bambiny dude, you need to stop your whoring and use the edit buttom









you know, i think there is a fire....in my pants and it njeeds to be put out, maybe he can rescue me


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

We keep going a little off track here ladies. Thought I'd bring it back with this little cutie!
And no wise cracks on the brows, I've seen him with blonde ones and he looked awfull!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > will bradely your not a **** are you?
> ...


 sooo uhhh... youre a chick right?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > BAMBINO said:
> ...


 19 year old italian chick







yeah


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Bambino- This thread is all in *FUN* for the ladies. Its not to criticise at and tell us how "gay" all the men are. We could careless. We dont trash the guys thread with all our comments on the women. Why? Because we know you guys do it to have fun, even though most of the time you guys got carried away.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 You should have led him on!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 VERY NICE!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 not very nice there...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 I know Im mean


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

> I know Im mean


Oh well....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

anyways... nice looking doods you ladies have posted... where is ricky martin


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> anyways... nice looking doods you ladies have posted... where is ricky martin


 Ehh, hes not that great.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well i think he is pretty... uhhh... nevermind...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> anyways... nice looking doods you ladies have posted... where is ricky martin


 he's gay and ugly


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WHOA... okay... nevermind...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WHOA... okay... nevermind...










what about this?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hey, who's hotter between ben affleck and matt damon? is the margin of victory very large or is it pretty close?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> hey, who's hotter between ben affleck and matt damon? is the margin of victory very large or is it pretty close?


 I dont like any of them.. but if i had to choose... matt ..he's blonde :nod:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its not a matter of "liking" them, surely they have to be rather attractive since they are relative superstars that are in so many movies though


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

you like johnny depp? I thot most females wouldnt like such a dark character... (i dont mean skin color)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Donnie Brasco -- starring Al Pacino and Johnny Depp

movie just totally f*cking owns, damned good gangster flick


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont like Matt, Id have to go with Ben.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

davey


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

this is the hottest man of the whole world


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

?!?!?!?!


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

william bradley,are you that chick that i complaminted.can't remember.sorry if i came on to strong i was..........................


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> ?!?!?!?!


 what?


----------



## poe (Mar 9, 2004)

if u can post pics of guys half naked y cant we do the same?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

poe said:


> if u can post pics of guys half naked y cant we do the same?


 I dont want to hear it. You guys have like 20 threads of 98% naked women wearing the minimal. I dont believe youve seen any ass in our pictures...or any part of the frontal view below the belt.

All the pictures have been in "good taste." You CAN post pictures of women, so long as its within "good taste." Meaning no tits and ass shots.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

Minchia! U pesci fet D'a testa







im spiacente ma il vostro William bradley suona come i tipi che il titolo così i ha pensato soltanto. perdonilo per favore. ma siete seriamente una donna?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im spiacente il mio isn't italiano molto grande.







Provo.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> Minchia! U pesci fet D'a testa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes William Bradley is a woman, if thats what your asking.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ms natt parlate italiano?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> ms natt parlate italiano?


 Sadly no


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

how do u know what im sayin then?
dovete allora conoscere alcuno, se potete capire che cosa scrivo?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> dovete allora conoscere alcuno, se potete capire che cosa scrivo?


 Not necessarily true. I dont know any Italian actually.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

allora come conoscete che cosa im che dice se non ne conoscete c'è ne? im confuso???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> allora come conoscete che cosa im che dice se non ne conoscete c'è ne? im confuso???


 Dont be confused. Click here to find out how I know what your saying.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

holy sh*t, i thought the whole godfather thing was just a front.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> holy sh*t, i thought the whole godfather thing was just a front.


 it is.

just like me taking pics of my friends 2000 and calling it my own


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

what you mean front?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

che cosa la scopata, non comunica la merda circa me io non capisca inoltre "front", tecnologia è bullshit, non buon simulandolo fuori come quello ms natt.








Fottiti. u **** talkin sh*t. no more italiano u cheapskates. and any ways it wasnt meant 4 you peeps in the first place.
domani i post again. Arrivederci !


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> che cosa la scopata, non comunica la merda circa me io non capisca inoltre "front", tecnologia è bullshit, non buon simulandolo fuori come quello ms natt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wtf..........


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

devi avere qualche problema se credi veramente che quello che stai usando non sia un italiano da traduttore online. Cazzo ma per chi mi hai preso? Io sono un intenditrice linguistica









you must be a fool if you think that I haven't busted your "coming from a translator italian" I'm one of the greatest italian writer... and cosa la scopata is the funniest thing I've ever read









anyway. I am a woman, check my profile pic


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ahahah. the poser mobster from the mean streets of oregon has been foiled, lol. good one williambradley. for making him look like a fool, i commend you


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he doesnt actually know italian? hah, what a fuckin loser


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

tell me about it. tryin a little hard to look like a mafioso, lol. what a tough guy.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

of course he's using a translator.. it's obvious. Italian is a really really hard language to be spoken correctly, and has the hardest grammar to study


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

not trying to hijack this thread [as if it already hasn't been], but williambradley: is it just me or does the guy in the middle of your sig picture look sorta like a cross dresser?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hyphen said:


> not trying to hijack this thread [as if it already hasn't been], but williambradley: is it just me or does the guy in the middle of your sig picture look sorta like a cross dresser?


 actually no.. he's travis. The same guy I've posted on previous pages.. and he is HOT.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


 cute pectorals


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

just watched sleepy hollow last night .... johnny depp....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

lol look at what i found


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So very true.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

hahaha.... yeahhh thats about right







.

While we're on the subject of the perfect man ....


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

great poem!!! The remotes pretty funny too!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> hahaha.... yeahhh thats about right :laugh: .
> 
> While we're on the subject of the perfect man ....


If only that remote was real!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Soo true.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah straight from a similar mind will bradelly ive had 2 1/2 years of it. and you guys on this cheap sh*t communiocator pisses me off sayin its front. 
i non un bidonista. come dite il relativo buon?


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

say what you want but all mine is intact. im not italian, im sicilian/german from the black forest. i had no flag from there to pick so i picke this one. you guys are bigots. i try to speak and im shot at. like i always say to his discrim.- weak


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i say if you ladies can post topless doods... we can post topless chicks...









XeNoN: a ruling please..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> say what you want but all mine is intact. im not italian, im sicilian/german from the black forest. i had no flag from there to pick so i picke this one. you guys are bigots. i try to speak and im shot at. like i always say to his discrim.- weak


 you're a funny guy. i'm sure you're real tough, coming from the mean streets of oregon and all.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > say what you want but all mine is intact. im not italian, im sicilian/german from the black forest. i had no flag from there to pick so i picke this one. you guys are bigots. i try to speak and im shot at. like i always say to his discrim.- weak
> ...


 ahahha..

yea hes an ass kicker..

Dont mess with me dude.. im pure English, i know how to use my sword and sheild.










lolol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys leave Bambino alone. Theres no need to bag on him for wanting to try and use a new language. Its not like he was telling any of you off.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

whatever.. i still think he's using a translator tho.
oppure vediamo se sein grado di tenere una conversazione...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

oh you women crack me up...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I lived in Italy for 6 months 14 years ago

The only thing I remember how to say is vafan culo or vafan katso...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

uno non conduce ad un altro? think what you want.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

no more HOT pics of doods... ???

you girls are getting soft...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> no more HOT pics of doods... ???
> 
> you girls are getting soft...


 getting soft to WHO?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I lived in Italy for 6 months 14 years ago
> 
> The only thing I remember how to say is vafan culo or vafan katso...










great spelling


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> uno non conduce ad un altro? think what you want.


 che caxxo c'entra ??????'''


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Italy for 6 months 14 years ago
> ...


 what's the correct way to spell it ?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 well the first one is vaffanculo (meaning f*ck off) and the second one is just cazzo (meaning c*ck [can I say c*ck?])
you're making me talk dirty


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 well yeah I knew what the meaning was (even though I thought culo meant "ass" )
I just didn't know how to spell it
I also remember "rotor cazzo" ? It's been a while...Not a whole lot of Italians I met there could speak English at all, I am impressed that you know it so well


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I have the uncensored version too
Brad

EDIT Ms_Natt: Pic temporarily removed. PLease re-edit a lil further before posting again.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

cosi facio l info in modo da posso voi vedere. then you will belive


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

* HEY... you cant post PORNOS here... LOL *

i thot that shnit was outlawed by Xenon...


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

sick his balls are showing


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> * HEY... you cant post PORNOS here... LOL *
> 
> i thot that shnit was outlawed by Xenon...


Does This mean we can start posting pics of Hot Chicks Again..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think so... I dont see Ms Nat coming in here and closing the thread... or editing the pics of naked guys showing their nuts....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

he's not naked and not porno


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I think so... I dont see Ms Nat coming in here and closing the thread... or editing the pics of naked guys showing their nuts....


 Thats because MsNatt has a life outside of this forum, and doesnt see everything.

Pic temporarily removed. Olimpia could you edit that picture a lil further. Thanx


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > I think so... I dont see Ms Nat coming in here and closing the thread... or editing the pics of naked guys showing their nuts....
> ...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ha! nice avatar ma natt!









hey guys, make a chick thread and keep 2 rules.
count me out. no, im not gay.

and chicks, keep 2 rules.
















peace


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Girls beware! If Bobme gets here


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> ha! nice avatar ma natt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are you sure?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Peacock,
> 
> Remove yourself from this thread. I now own it with mei sexayness.
> 
> /slylie impression #2


Your shirt makes me sick!!!





































2 BUSH


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

-------


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

haha! NO dude im straight- not gay. i am very sure. ha! -WTF kind of shi is that?









hey ms natt i kind of look like that guy.









oh and bush is tight so dont be hatin'! 
-he hasent slept with any secretaries.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ha bobme dosent want to sift through all the pages to post were its at now.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> >


 Bending over for him eh?!


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hey, hey, thats enough girls.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> hey, hey, thats enough girls.


 This is our fun thread, so butt out :rasp:


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > hey, hey, thats enough girls.
> ...


 mos def. he's posting more than the chicks.

"im straight, not gay..!"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

whoa! HOLY sh*t !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i made a typo!!!!
dude wtf enough already. why u hatin on me ms natt?


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

well sh*t i should have read this long ago funny stuff


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ineedchanna said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 LOL LOL LOL


----------

